# Maven, Eclipse, building workspace loop



## ifconfig (28. Sep 2011)

Hallo, 
woran kann das liegen dass mein Eclipse plötzlich andauernd den workspace neu buildet? Also "building workspace" startet andauernd wieder neu, obwohl ich garnichts gemacht habe. Aber dies geschieht nur, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Projekt im Workspace geöffnet habe, welches auch mit Maven gemanaged wird, und dessen Buildprozess ich einmal mit "xkill" einfach abgeschossen hab, also damit auch das ganze Eclipse abgeschossen hab, also alle Prozesse gekillt habe. Ich habe dann versucht rauszufinden ob es in einem anderen neuen anderen Workspace wieder problemlos läuft, aber der build-loop bleibt weiterhin. Auch wenn ich ein komplett anderes neues Eclipse nehme und einen anderen Workspace, und ich dieses Projekt vom noch unbeschädigten zip-File als new Project importiere, bekomme ich hier wieder dieses ewig neustartenden "building workspace"....ich überlege schon ernsthaft, meine Rechner neu zu installieren weil ich einfach die Ursache nicht finde. Ich habe im Internet schon gelesen dass andere auch dieses Problem haben, aber nur beim neune m2e-Plugin, ich habe aber auch das alte m2eclipse von sonatype getestet, bei dem hab ich den loop ebenso...
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen, hab schon mehrere Feierabende und 1 ganzes Wochenede für diesen Mist vergeblich geopfert...
Kann es evtl. sein dass ich mir das Maven zerschossen hab beim "xkill"? Und dass es seitdem durcheinander ist? Könnte also eine Maven-Neuinstallation Abhilfe schaffen? Eclipseversion scheint auch egal zu sein, Problem bei 3.6 genauso wie bei 3.7.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2011)

falls noch nicht geschehen (nicht von dir erwähnt), dann sei erwähnt, dass sich dein Topic-Titel ziemlich gut in einer Suchmaschine macht

führt z.B. zu
eclipse starts 'Building workspace' in endless loop - Stack Overflow
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=342931
auch wenn das nicht unbedingt zu deinem 'anderer Workspace' passt..


----------



## ifconfig (29. Sep 2011)

Hi Slater, 

danke, aber den ersten Link kenne ich schon, ich habe natürlich erst selber im Internet recherchiert, bevor ich diesen Thread hier gestartet habe. Das hab ich doch in meinem Beitrag geschrieben.
Übrigens hab ich die Fehlerquelle wie vermutet jetzt wirklich auf Maven einkreisen können. Wenn ich nämlich bei diesem einen Problemprojekt das "MAven-Dependencymanagement" ausschalte, also im Eclipse rechtsklick aufs Projekt->disable maven dependency management, dann hört auch dieses endlose "building workspace" plötzlich auf. Also, anscheinend ist dieses Projekt im Mavenrepository irgendwie beschädigt worden. Wie kann ich dieses denn restlos aus dem Repo entfernen? ich hab einfach den kompletten Projekt-Ordner im lokalen Repo gelöscht, aber das hat nichts geholfen.
->und per Kommandozeile "mvn clean" im Projektordner, also da wo die pom.xml liegt, hilft auch nicht. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2011)

ok, Suche war erwähnt,
ich kann und habe dir noch den Titel editiert, sonst habe ich leider nichts mehr beizutragen


----------



## ifconfig (29. Sep 2011)

ok, danke. Ich hab mir gerade ein neues Maven Repo in der settings.xml angelegt und Eclipse neu gestartet, jetzt indexiert er gerade neu...hoffentlich wars das dann...weil in der Arbeit läuft dieses Projekt problemlos, nur seit ich dieses Projekt das letzte Mal daheim importieren wollte, hab ich wie gesagt den Maven-Buildprozess abgebrochen, indem ich einfach das komplette Eclipse per xkill abgeschossen hab. und seitdem hab ich immer mit diesem einen Projekt die Probleme.
--->trotz neu angelegtem lokalem MavenRepository besteht das Problem weiterhin: immerwieder steht da "invoking maven project builder"...und immer steht wieder die gleiche Prozentzahl da:"building workspace25%)"

kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? das wäre sehr wichtig für mich!


----------



## ifconfig (1. Okt 2011)

LÖSUNG: Ich hab das Problem jetzt einfach per Workaround/Behelfs-/Notlösung umgangen, indem ich alle Sourcecodes in ein neu erstelltes Projekt mit anderer Group- und Artifact-ID sowie neuem Projektnamen übertragen habe. Leider scheint dies die einzige Lösung dafür zu sein. Jetzt läuft jedenfalls erstmal wieder alles rund. Aber falls doch noch wer eine konventionellere Lösung dieses Problems parat hat, dann bitte hier posten.


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2011)

Was sagt denn die Maven Console unter Eclipse?
Gibnt es seltsame Meldungen wenn du das Projekt von der Komandozueile aus baust ([c]mvn clean install[/c])?

Wahrscheinlich sucht er sich nach Repos/Artifakten tot die er bei dir zuhause nicht finden kann.


----------



## ifconfig (3. Okt 2011)

Hi Maki,

also die Repos habe ich aus der pom gelöscht und die Artifakte in der pom angepasst vorm Projectimport. Ich hatte aber auch in der Arbeit in den Workspace verlinkte lokale Dateien, die ich dann erst daheim aus dem project-zip-file manuell entfernt habe. Aber das Problem bestand weiterhin. 
Aber dein Hinweis hat mich dann noch darauf gebracht, dass es doch an den ins Dateisystem verlinkten Files liegen könnte. Diese hatte ich nämlich auch schon im Verdacht, habe es aber bisher falsch angegangen.
Jetzt habe ich am Freitag nochmal gleich in der Arbeit die verlinkten Files aus dem Arbeits-Workspace entfernt, und dieses bereinigte Projekt konnte ich nun gerade eben FEHLERFREI im Workspace importieren, also der build-loop ist jetzt hiermit entfernt und das Problem ist nun konkret lokalisiert und lösbar. -> Also man muss die verlinkten Files schon im Original-Workspace entfernen, die sind anscheinend noch irgendwo registriert und können nur im original-workspace-Kontext korrekt aus der Registrierung entfernt werden. Daheim hat mein Workspace dann anscheinend immer vergeblich nach dieses verlinkten Files gesucht, obwohl ich sie aus dem heimischen Workspace zu entfernen versuchte.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

